# Fuel Leaks through Cap Vent



## tperk100 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is an old weedeater hedge trimmer. Why would fuel be leaking from the Gas Tank Cap Vent?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most vented caps on trimmers have a duck bill check valve in them to allow air to flow in, but not allow any liquid out. This valve over time will react to the fuel get soft or shrink up and fall out. On some caps you can replace the valve, on many you have to replace the cap.


----------



## tperk100 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks much. Have ordered new cap!


----------

